# se puede usar el puerto paralelo como un pwm para controlar la velociadad de un motor



## sayayin (Nov 13, 2009)

¿se puede generar una señal de 20 a 100 khz con el puerto paralelo?


----------



## Marigel (Nov 14, 2009)

Yo creo que eso dependeria del programa que utilices en vb solo se puede generar 1pulso cada milisegundo, digo de la manera mas facil con un timer... si no me equivoco...
saludos...


----------



## electrodan (Nov 14, 2009)

No recuerdo a que frecuencia puede trabajar el puerto, pero creo que SI.
Te recomiendo que escribas o consigas un programa en C, y no andar con visualbasic ni cosas como esas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2009)

Tal vez sea posible, pero no es aconsejable.
Sería mas efectivo que tu puerto paralelo genere una tensión de referencia que a su vez controle un esquema de PWM externo.


----------



## Marigel (Nov 19, 2009)

> Te recomiendo que escribas o consigas un programa en C, y no andar con visualbasic ni cosas como esas.


Disiento un poco contigo electrodan...
Yo diria que procures hacerlo con dos o mas lenguajes...
El sabe hablar un idioma no quiere decir que no puedas hablar varios... y no por saber hablar y dominar el idioma español vamos ha decir que el ingles o cualquier otro no es bueno... si lo decimos es que no lo sabemos hablar...

Pra mi C es como goliat y basic como david... recordemos aquella historia epica...
y mi comentario es muy personal y cada uno toma su decicion...
Saludos


----------

